# Kaufberatung 26" MTB für 10-jährigen mit 137cm/66 SL



## izzyka (7. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte etwas Unterstützung bei der Auswahl eine trail-tauglichen 26" MTBs für unseren 10-jährigen Sohn. 

01. Innenbeinlänge? -> *66cm*
02. Größe? -> *137cm*
03. Alter? -> *10 Jahre*
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? -> *Er fährt S1/S2-Trails inzwischen deutlich schneller als der Papa ;-) *
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? *~1200€*
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? *Ja*
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? *Ist auf jeden Fall eine Option*
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? *Wenige Teile + Werkzeug vorhanden*
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? *Trails bis S2 und kleiner Sprünge im Dirt-Park*
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? *Trails S1/S2 mit bis zu 400 hm*

Aktuell fährt er ein Orbea MX 24 Team mit 60mm RST F1RST Federgabel - so langsam wird das aber zu klein und er möchte auch mehr Federweg (120mm?) und Scheibenbremsen. Gewicht sollte im Bereich 11kg bis max. 12kg landen.

Für ein Bike von der Stange habe ich bisher nur der *Kubikes 27,5S Trail* gefunden:
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-27-5/KUbikes-27-5S-TRAIL.html

Das hat allerdings 27,5" Laufräder und ich habe bei seiner Körpergröße etwas bedenken was das Absteigen über das Hinterrad angeht - daher würde ich 26" Laufräder (ggf. in einem 27,5" Rahmen) präferieren.

Das *MAX275 Trail* findet er richtig cool, ist aber leider etwas außerhalb unserer Preisvorstellung und hat auch 27,5"-Laufräder:
https://www.vpace.de/produkt/max275-trail-kinderbike/

Aktuell tendiere ich dazu ein Rad selber aufzubauen (mit 27,5" Rahmen und erst mal 26" LRS (?)), aber habe da noch keine tollen Rahmen gefunden. Am ehesten tendiere ich zu folgenden Rahmen:

*Cube Access 16":  *z.B. https://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail?lightbox=dataItem-kcomh4i1
oder
*Brand-X HT 01 in S:* https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/brand-x-ht-01-hardtail-rahmen-27-5-zoll-2019/rp-prod130452

Ist das eine sinnvolle Auswahl oder habe ich etwas übersehen? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## kurbeltom (7. März 2021)

Cube analog Rahmen nagelneu RH 16" und für 27,5 " Laufrad habe ich über, wollte den 14" Rahmen wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbeltom (7. März 2021)

Mein Junior verkauft sein Cube Race one Modell 2016 mit xt Vollausstattung
Zusätzlich wurde mit fulcrum Red Power Felgen aufgerüstet


----------



## kurbeltom (7. März 2021)

Verkaufe ich gerade bei #ebaykleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Unterensingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (7. März 2021)

Wie wäre es hiermit, da bleibt noch Budget zum verbessern.
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in München Maxvorstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## izzyka (9. März 2021)

Danke für die Hinweise!

Ich glaube inzwischen aber fast, dass ein Neuaufbau in meinem Fall mehr Sinn macht, als ein gebrauchtes Rad umzurüsten: Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine 1-fach Kurbel, 120mm Federgabel und zudem ja möglichst die 11kg erreichen. D.h. in diesem Fall müsste ich vermutlich LRS, Federgabel und den kompletten Antrieb tauschen. Lenker, Sattel und Co habe ich auch noch in der Bastelkiste...

D.h. ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Rahmen und habe aufgrund von Tipps aus dem Forum bisher vor allem Cube-Rahmen sowie den Brand-X HT 01 ins Auge gefasst.

Allerdings kommt für den geplanten Einsatzzweck und einer Schrittlänge von 66cm vermutlich nur ein Rahmen mit maximal 38cm Sitzrohr in Frage - besser wären 36cm, damit eine Variostütze überhaupt Sinn macht.

Damit fallen schon mal alle Cube-Rahmen in 16" raus. Bisher habe ich die folgenden Rahmen ins Auge gefasst:

*Cube Access 13.5"*: Stack 597, Reach 368, Sitzrohr 355, Lenkwinkel 69

*Cube Reaction Race 15*": Stack 610, Reach 387, Sitzrohr 370, Lenkwinkel 69

*Cube Reaction Pro 14"*: Stack 595, Reach, 374, Sitzrohr 355, Lenkwinkel 69

*BrandX HT 1 in S:* Stack 606, Reach 396, Sitzrohr 380, Lenkwinkel 68 (Angaben für 120mm-Gabel)

Vermutlich wiegen alle Rahmen knapp 2kg und bis auf den BrandX ist der Reach so kurz, wie er jetzt effektiv bei seinem Orbea MX 24 mit langem Vorbau ist.

Würdet ihr einen der genannten Rahmen präferieren oder habt ihr noch einen anderen Tipp für einen Rahmen (ggf. leichter, mit kürzerem Sitzrohr und längerem Reach)?


----------

